# When to use Grow Big?



## dmack (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wanted to know at what age to use the Fox Farms product "Grow Big". Thanks guys/gals. 

P.S
Bought the product because i heard so much about it.Is there really a gain in growth?:confused2:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 17, 2007)

Veg cycle ..

and one way to find out.  Go look for the FOX FARM feeding schedue.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 18, 2007)

Here ya go man check it out http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## dmack (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks alot guys. didnt think of checking on there site.


----------



## Herblover (Sep 18, 2007)

dmack,
You may want to hold off with nutes until they are well established.  Like you I bought Fox Farm's Grow Big and gave a very light feeding to my babies.  I got nute burn.  See thread: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17443

I  too am interested in finding out when during the veg stage is an appropriate time to begin feeding.


----------



## pufindo (Sep 18, 2007)

if u are using fox farms soil u usually dont have to feed till about a month...


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 18, 2007)

just a question about this qoute from the fox farm chart. Use FoxFarm Big Bloom&#8482; in conjunction with other FoxFarm nutrients to relieve plant stress, unlock unwanted salt bonds and allow for increased nutritional flow. Note: In Coco this process is especially helpful, as Coco has a tendency to retain mineral salt build-up. 

do you have to do this with growing marijuana?


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 20, 2007)

Just soz ya know, Fox Farms Grow Big is not organic.  Be careful with it as it will build salts on ya.


----------

